
It’s so hot at Death Valley National Park that cars are breaking down - onetimemanytime
https://news.yahoo.com/hot-death-valley-national-park-203440163.html
======
foxyv
Despite the high temperatures Death valley is extremely dry. This makes the
temperatures a lot easier to deal with, but hydration is a lot more important.
It's actually kinda nice in the summer if you have an umbrella and some cold
drinks. I would rather sit in Death valley at 130F and 5% humidity (Heat index
of 97F) than in Florida right now at 90F and 75% relative humidity (Heat Index
of 109F)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Nominative determinism?

~~~
deeblering4
great question

